# Grand Duo Haul



## geeko (Mar 2, 2009)

I LOVE blushers...i bought 6 out of the 7 blushers that was released with the grand duo collection







top from left: Grand duo, Intenso, Moonriver
bottom from left: Loverock, Earth to earth, Hot planet

For my swatches, pls refer to the grand duos swatch thread. thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty!!!! Great Haul!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## VespaGirL (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the blushers... Nice haul


----------



## Distinque (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome haul! thanks for sharing


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG! They are SO pretty! My lemmings just shot from 1 to 5... thank you! Enjoy.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 2, 2009)

Great haul!!! I'm so jealous


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 2, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures!!! I want moonriver! So pretty!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

They look gorgeous!
Enjoy!!


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG great haul.Grand duo is gorgeous. Definately getting that when MAC decides to release it in the UK


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 2, 2009)

So pretty! I want some tooooo! Enjoy your new blushes!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 2, 2009)

WooW,nice haul.


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

I am excited for those now.  They are so beautiful!


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

wow they all look so pretty.. Im interested to see how the 2 sides look


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Love Rock and Moon River are calling my name!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 7, 2009)

oh my i didn't even know this was released!! good haulin!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

GORGEOUS!  I love them all too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When did these come out?  I didn't think Grand Duos came out yet?


----------

